
The Dotty compiler for Scala bootstraps - jedharris
http://www.scala-lang.org/blog/2015/10/23/dotty-compiler-bootstraps.html
======
jedharris
Called "Dotty" because it is based on Dependent Object Theory (DOT). DOT has
also just been given a big boost because researchers have found a way to prove
type soundness (long term open problem). See [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/5270](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5270)

